# Congratulations _Dre_



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

boooo we have another mod!! :lol:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Heh...I'll be nice


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice, Congrats, that just means that we are becoming more active as a board, and theres nothing wrong with that. Its an awesome thing, I see we have an off-topic forum now also.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Heh...I'll be nice


uhh no "thank you"?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You're right. That was coming though. Thanks T1no and Jet.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats Dre. This is your 2nd term as a mod right?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> Congrats Dre. This is your 2nd term as a mod right?


Thanks, and yep. This is my second go around. But it's gonna be a lot longer this time now that my internet service and life is more stable.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we should have a party to celebrate:yay: :cheers: :bananallama:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Ill bring the wings


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats, you will do a good job :cheers:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

VeN said:


> Ill bring the wings


haha ill supply the drinks :cheers: :lol::lol:


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats man!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Yay!:yay:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks guys. I'll hold the party at my house


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bout time Dre, congrats man


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats Dre, good luck with your forum and fav team!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats 'n welcome back to the crew :greatjob:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome!

Looks like I need to be careful these days!

Congrats, buddy!

:clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is GREAT!

Now somebody can keep an eye on the forum when the old-timers have to spend time with their family on the weekend.

:yay:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> This is GREAT!
> 
> Now somebody can keep an eye on the forum when the old-timers have to spend time with their family on the weekend.


:yes: 

Congrats dude! :clap:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nice. Congrats Dre......


----------

